# Anyone else addicted to plants?



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

I need to stop,

Yesterday I ended up buying amazon sword, java fern, a bunch anubias and a mystery bag. They are all getting send my way.

Today I agreed to pick up a pack of moss for $4.

I spend $30 this week on plants! :shock:

Best part is, my tank is only 2.5 gallons. There is no literally no room! (well I have 10 gallon but its still mid-cycle)

I have this horrible compulsion when it comes to 'deals'. Its just, I see cheap plants for sale from other aquarium keeper and its like, cheaper and more reliable than pet-stores? I must have!

anyone else suffering from too much plant love? lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

lol yes! i just bought some dwarf sag from ebay because it was like 6 dollars for 12+ plants and I was like hell yes! and then I remembered after I bought them that I don't have any more room in 6 tanks.....at least you have a 10 gallon to fill later but I've got 6 and no room!!! :shock:

oh btw, you can totally put plants in a cycling tank and it was actually be doing a Silent Cycle instead.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

lilnaugrim said:


> oh btw, you can totally put plants in a cycling tank and it was actually be doing a Silent Cycle instead.


Whats a silent cycle? I never heard of it! 

I didn't put the aquarium plants in because I thought they can absorb the ammonia/nitrite and the cycle won't complete. I have about 2-3 ppm of nitrite, 1-2ppm of ammonia and no nitrate yet so I am waiting for it appear.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Your live plants will eat that ammonia right up. 

YES I cannot tell you how much money and time I have spent on live plants! A lot of mine die during the melt period so I always buy extra at a time. Last time I got a good deal, 3 bunches of anacharis for the price of 2 (and they're cheapest in town at 5$ per bunch) so I now have a large over abundance of anacharis! lol


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Deeply. I read the Planted Tank sticky one day in January, and now have six tanks. Two are ridiculous jungles, one is scaped very nicely, one I just rebooted, one is empty, and one is on it's way to me. 

My motto is "get all the plants!"


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Laki said:


> Your live plants will eat that ammonia right up.
> 
> YES I cannot tell you how much money and time I have spent on live plants! A lot of mine die during the melt period so I always buy extra at a time. Last time I got a good deal, 3 bunches of anacharis for the price of 2 (and they're cheapest in town at 5$ per bunch) so I now have a large over abundance of anacharis! lol


I use to spend money now I make money on my plants. I sell my flame moss on a planted tank fourm. I sell my other clippings too but the moss is where it's at. Now my plants pay for them self.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

lol~ i think they most i ever spent on one rosette plant was $15
the most I ever spent on one patch of plant is $30
and the most I ever spent on one single stem was....$5zzz


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Ooh, I could probably sell clippings too! If I advertise right. I want to get another tank and just grow plants. I will get stuff so they're snail-free too.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

Thats true! but can't really grow enough to make a decent sell in a 2.5 gallon. lol

I got my moss today, a big chunk of it! However, something tragic happened....

After I placed the moss in, I noticed there was a small shrimp, probably a ghost. Before I can remove it, slade saw it and I watched as my betta carnaged it.









rip shrimp.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Oh noes. Nice light snack for your betta though!


----------



## Graceful (Apr 30, 2013)

darkangel said:


> Thats true! but can't really grow enough to make a decent sell in a 2.5 gallon. lol
> 
> I got my moss today, a big chunk of it! However, something tragic happened....
> 
> ...


Oh no!! Poor little shrimp!

Ah... well... your betta is probably ridiculously happy.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh yes, my plants will be paying for themselves soon enough! My mother of all Water Sprites has been putting out babies left and right so once they're a little bit bigger I can totally sell them! Besides....I need more room to plant other plants! lol


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

I am addicted to plants also, just love them. My Banana Lily is my all time favorite plant and my second favorite is Water Sprite.


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

My plants are gonna arrive today!  excited to have anubias!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Uggg, I absolutely LOVE Anubias!! You're going to love it in your tank!!


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

I'd have a lot more plants if I could afford it! Why are they so expensive? I freaked out when I bought a 2-foot-tall Amazon sword for $20.
I love houseplants too, though. My cubicle at work and my kitchen at home are full of plants.


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

I was a fancy goldfish breeder for 30 years so plants were the salad bar. Now that I got into this Nano tank hobby plant are as important as the livestock so yea I guess you could say I'm addicted

Rick


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Not yet. The betta addiction is bad enough/


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

I totally get what you're saying... And I have plenty of room left for plants! The only reason I haven't been buying them is because my one plant gave me ten babies off of it and another six, so I have those growing out, and I'm like "Just WAIT a while, then if there aren't enough, GO CRAZY!" XD


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

As for them being expensive, that only depends on how far you want to look for them. Someone on my local sub-reddit posted once she was giving away clippings for free! That's where I swooped in. You can go on your local subreddit, classifieds or scout the local fish stores. Often, fish stores will harvest their own plants which means they can sell them cheaper.


----------



## jesssan2442 (Feb 19, 2013)

I got my first plant last week, and yesterday $25 magically disappeared and was paypal-ed to some random person selling plants... Darn fish... I would have alot more money if I wasn't into aquariums!! 

My new plants are suppose to be delivered on friday, I'm so excited! I'm gonna have enought plants to put in all 4 of my tanks! I'm getting around 50ish stems!


----------



## VegasShimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

The plant addiction is about as bad as the Betta addiction. I just discovered my small LFS has an awesome selection of plants. Picked up a big mother water sprite couple weeks ago, and some nice shrub plants yesterday. Can a tank be too heavily planted?

Lil - my water sprite has "white roots/shooters" coming out and heading toward the substrate. Are these babies?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

VegasShimmer said:


> Can a tank be too heavily planted?
> 
> Lil - my water sprite has "white roots/shooters" coming out and heading toward the substrate. Are these babies?


Being too heavily planted is up to the keeper. Some say my sorority tank is too heavily planted but I think I can still add more plants! lol

As for the white roots/shooters, no if it's coming out of the crown of the plant then those are just new root growths. You'll see babies growing off the stem of the plant, usually towards the end of a stem from the mother plant. I can get picture's later to show you the difference between regular roots and baby plants off of a water sprite!


----------



## VegasShimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Good to know! So the babies are the 'curled' up growth at the base? They remind me of a stem with a little fist at the end. LOL! Should I let the roots/shoots (?) do as they please? My wisteria does the same thing. The WS roots have fine hairs on them, just don't want any girls getting tangled. :/


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

VegasShimmer said:


> Good to know! So the babies are the 'curled' up growth at the base? They remind me of a stem with a little fist at the end. LOL! Should I let the roots/shoots (?) do as they please? My wisteria does the same thing. The WS roots have fine hairs on them, just don't want any girls getting tangled. :/


That isn't the babies that is just a new stem growing from the crown of the plant. Usually WS get's about 5-6 stems per plant, sometimes more if it's under great conditions. The babes will look like mini water sprite's growing at the leaves of the mother plant. and no, your girls won't get tangled in them ^_^


----------



## VegasShimmer (Dec 30, 2012)

Ok, I'll have to inspect the sorority WS closer. It is growing like crazy! The girls lay all over it. LOL!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

yeah, my girls LOVE their WS! They're mad at me because I thinned it out a little so the plants on the bottom could get some light lol they didn't like that XD


----------

